# New member! 1971 Johnsen Skiff rebuild



## NativeBone

Looking forward to see your build process. I have a 82' 16'6" I will be rebuilding soon.


----------



## yobata

Topdogjf45 said:


> Hey! Just picked up this 71 Johnsen Skiff. Boat has been pressure washed and most of interior spray paint came off. My plans are to remove the front deck, front seat and rear seat. New transom and keep the original dry storage boxes. Want to extend front deck back to old seat area, and replace rear seat.
> 
> A lot of work to do. First time rebuilding a boat. Have had a few different boats over the years from Rangers to Mako's.
> 
> Either a newer suzuki/mercury 20hp will be the plan.
> 
> Most likely epoxy and wood.


Nice! Yours is in better shape than mine was when I picked it up. See my signature for rebuild thread. Also, POST LOTS OF PHOTOS OF THE PROCESS!


----------

